

Ask YC: Recommend me *the* best Javascript book/reference - robmnl

What's the very best Javascript book that you know of?<p>I'm specifically looking for one that goes into modern Javascript techniques, similar to the prototype crowd.
======
muriithi
O'Reilly's "Javascript: The Definitive Guide 5th Edition" by David Flanagan
teaches Javascript really well including Ajax and DOM.

The first half of the book is a Javascript tutorial while the rest is a
language reference. Good book.

~~~
kirubakaran
And, after reading the Definitive Guide:

<http://www.packtpub.com/jquery/book>

------
joshwa
Didn't we just cover this? Yes, yes we did:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=61311>

~~~
juwo
except that the free download link for the pdf mentioned has since been
removed.

inurl:javascript.the.definitive.guide filetype:pdf

------
whalesalad
Best book hands down for learning JS is called Simply Javascript from
Sitepoint written by Kevin Yank and Cameron Adams.

------
champion
Take a look at the videos on Yahoo by Douglas Crockford on the Javascript
Programming Language, and his "Advanced Javascript". Very well presented.

<http://developer.yahoo.com/yui/theater/>

